# John Adams: Minimalism for the Masses



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: 
As the country song said, "Here's a quarter; call someone who cares." Bearing that in mind, this discussion is geared toward those who have already engaged with Minimalism on friendly terms, not to be used as fodder for bashers of the music.

I realize that by being critical of Adams, this might seem contradictory; but as Walt Whitman said, "I contain multitudes," and this critique is aimed specifically at Adams, not Minimalism.
---------------------------------------------
I've listened to many of the so-called "Minimalist" composers: La Monte Young, Terry Riley, Philip Glass, Steve Reich, and I've come to the conclusion that John Adams (b.1947) is not what I would call a true Minimalist.

Why do I think this? Initially, it was a "gut" feeling, and secondly, because I have a defined set of criteria which for me define Minimalism, and Adams fails to meet these criteria on several points. Some of these points are based on formal elements of the music itself; others reinforce my view based on Adams' history.

1) In his student years, Adams' interests leaned towards atonality.

2) In Minimalism's early days, Adams was more under the influence of John Cage; not until 1973 did he develop his brand of Minimalism.

3) Adams emerged from a conventional musical background and mindset, not a bohemian or artistic mindset/environment. He's a "straight." Also, there is no "Eastern" or non-Western influence in his music, as with Glass (Shankar), Reich (Africa. gamelon), or Riley (Pran Nath).

4) Adams went directly into scoring for conventional instruments, and did not have any "tribal" small ensembles or engage in any solo/group improvisation or performances. He always adhered to a conventional Western hierarchical model using conductor.

5) Adams always strives for majority acceptance; he considered withdrawing _Grand Pianola Music (1982) _after adverse audience reactions. "Nixon In China" is an obvious appeal to familiar, populist, un-exotic subject matter. Adams was criticized for his premature use of the 9-11 tragedy with his "On the Transmigration of Souls (2002).

6) Adams does not seem interested in exploring any particular musical aspects which other Minimalists have explored, such as Reich (rhythm, phasing, process, cycles), Glass (harmonic oddities, extreme repetition, non-Western rhythmic units), or Riley (intonation, harmonics, static drones, echo). Indeed, there are elements of marching music and band music in the scoring of his pieces.

7) Adams is a shameless imitator; the second movement of Grand Pianola, at 6:04 (EMI/Ransom Wilson edition), where the chords are Eb Major-E minor, is an obvious "Philip Glass-ism."

8) Adams' music develops in a linear, narrative fashion, unlike the non-Western "timeless" subjectivity of other minimalists.

In short, John Adams is to Minimalism what USA TODAY is to The Washington Post or New York Times. He's a "McMinimalist." :lol:

Adams' Grand Pianola is my favorite work by him, although I bought the disc solely for the included Steve Vermont Counterpoint (1982) by Steve Reich.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The accuracy of the criticisms notwithstanding, I'm not sure why this wouldn't make Adams a "true" Minimalist (unless "true" Minimalism is simply Minimalism you like). 

For example, the fact that he was criticized for Transmigration of Souls has nothing to do with the issue. Nor does his striving for majority acceptance. Other Minimalists have said they want to get in touch with audiences, have they not?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> The accuracy of the criticisms notwithstanding, I'm not sure why this wouldn't make Adams a "true" Minimalist (unless "true" Minimalism is simply Minimalism you like).


The list of criteria are there. Adams fails to meet them, so (for me, of course) Adams is not a "true" Minimalist.



GreenMamba said:


> For example, the fact that he was criticized for _On the Transmigration of Souls _has nothing to do with the issue. Nor does his striving for majority acceptance.


I disagree. The point is that unlike:

1) Reich, with his near-_conceptual _pieces like _Pendulum Music_ and _Clapping Music_, not to mention _Four Organs_ which caused near-riots,

2) Glass' hard-core "Music in Twelve Parts" with its 20-minute obsessive repetitions, and

3) Riley's all-night improvisations and non-Western "hippie" approach,

...none of which "cater" to entertainment or "audience acceptance" by their obviously (to me) austere content, Adams, by comparision, with operas like "Nixon in China" and linear, conventional developments, is revealed to be a mere stylist.

To put it another way, I don't think Reich, Glass, or Riley would want their names to be forever associated with Richard Nixon. :lol: Nixon's foreign policy and his China trip _were_ considered to be his greatest achievements.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

He wrote at least one piece in an undoubtedly minimalist style. Phrygian Gates for piano. It slowly progresses through different key areas alternating two contrasting textures, each in a different mode.

I also don't see the point in criticizing Adams for writing _Transmigration_, because it was a commission (although I find the piece a bit maudlin myself).

He's not really a minimalist, and he would agree with your assessment. He took some of the texture of minimalist music and combined it with his other interests (Wagner, for one). Also, the developments may be linear, but they do make use of the same kind of non-functional tonal harmony that the other minimalists use.

Furthermore, Glass's music hasn't really been minimalist in the sense you're talking about since the 70s. Minimalism in the strict sense ended pretty quickly.



Millionrainbows said:


> 7) Adams is a shameless imitator; the second movement of Grand Pianola, at 6:04 (EMI/Ransom Wilson edition), where the chords are Eb Major-E minor, is an obvious "Philip Glass-ism."


And _Nixon_ has lifts from all sorts of sources, including Strauss and Wagner as well as Glass.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> He wrote at least one piece in an undoubtedly minimalist style. Phrygian Gates for piano. It slowly progresses through different key areas alternating two contrasting textures, each in a different mode.


Yeah, I forgot about Phrygian Gates. I need to dig that out for a re-listen.

I actually like some of Adams' music; I just hate to see his name keep popping up in every discussion of Minimalism, as in "I hate Minimalism but I like John Adams," as if he were Minimalism's salvation.


----------

